# Birthday wishes for Stu_H



## Chappy (Apr 21, 2010)

*Happy Birthday, Stu !!!!!*

Didn't think I'd forget, did 'ya 

All the very, very best. Hope it's a great one.

Shelley


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

Happy Birthday, Bro. You're 29 AGAIN? Looks good on ya.

Stuart


----------



## 24/7 (Apr 21, 2010)

Happy b day


----------



## Tn23 (Apr 21, 2010)

Happy Birthday Stu.


----------



## `GhostDogg´ (Apr 22, 2010)

Happy Birthday Stu!!!


----------



## budahrox (Apr 21, 2010)

Happy B-day!!
Cheers!!!


----------



## L!$A (Apr 21, 2010)

Happy Birthday Stu


----------



## plantedinvertz (Apr 21, 2010)

Happy [email protected]!


----------



## alym (Apr 21, 2010)

Happy birthday man!!!

All the best today


----------



## thefishwife (Apr 21, 2010)

Have a great birthday!


----------



## Pamela (Apr 21, 2010)

Happy Birthday Stu, hope that you have a terrific day!


----------

